# UNable to validate game version



## MilanSRBIN (Nov 30, 2008)

When I try to log in WoW there appear an error message Unable to validate game version :4-dontkno PLEASE HELPray:


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you using a legal/unmodified version of WoW? Maybe your firewall is blocking WoW's version/ID authentication.

If you visit their site and grab the latest version of the client and reinstall, I would think at that point the game would continue functioning normally.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have you updated WoW recently?


----------



## MilanSRBIN (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep I am using latest version 3.0.3 and soon I will install Wrath of the lich king beta test 
and mcninjaguy I am updated WoW before 1 week and thats not enough time for some real changes. after all When I install Wotlk I wwill have almost latest wow anyway.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I love google 

here have a read, looks like trojan can casue this but I didn't read it through
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/t...62F4F9C930B83E4E470F83?topicId=71848592&sid=1


----------



## MilanSRBIN (Nov 30, 2008)

I know I wasted lots of time on forums but I arent had any time to scan until now. actually I forgoten that. Thanks on reminding me I will scan now. Is it important which antivirus I use? I have avast.


----------



## MilanSRBIN (Nov 30, 2008)

I am not sure will this help me many. 3 quarters of people with this problem dont have any viruses or they simply cant detect them. I dont know how Blizz,you or anybody else solve this but PLEASE MAKE IT QUICK . And strange thing is that some of them solved this with simple restart ??????????? how that solved this ????????????????????????


----------



## MilanSRBIN (Nov 30, 2008)

Ohhhhh I got to go see you mcninjaguy for about .............. 9 hours OK I hope this will solve this Because I am tired of this sh^^ SEE YOU AROUND BYE


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

do you have Spy bot search and destroy?
http://www.safer-networking.org/index2.html
(its awesome I use it!)

I don't have WoW and never will have so I don't know your problem first hand
I'm gonna have read through that forum and see if I can find some answers!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

this is a repair for Wow
http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/WoW/other/Repair.zip

these steps will help

necessary. If the game server cannot determine the version of the game you are running, then it will not allow you on, and will say it is "Unable to Validate Game Version."

Reverting the game to a previous version may also assist with the troubleshooting process. In order to revert the game to a previous version, please try the following steps:

1. Open your World of Warcraft directory (This is commonly located at C:\Program files\World of Warcraft)
2. Open the folder called "Data"
3. Delete the Patch.MPQ file
4. Run the repair.exe utility found in the World of Warcraft directory
5. Click the button "Reset and Check Files"
6. The repair utility will say, "World of Warcraft is seriously damaged and will need to be reverted to an earlier version. After it has been reverted you may need to patch up to continue playing."
7. Once the repair utility has completed, you will need to reapply the patch to enter the game.

If that does not correct it, uninstall the game and reinstall it. In order to make sure you've got the original game data files, we will need you to fully reinstall the game before trying to log onto the game servers again. After fully uninstalling the game and removing the game directory from the hard drive, please reinstall the game and connect to the game server. It should download the latest patch automatically, and once it has applied successfully, you should be able to log into the game again without error.

If the problem persists, a virus may be altering the game data somehow.
Check our Security Page listed here:
http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=20569


----------

